# What do you think he is mixed with?



## Ginger5150 (6 mo ago)

Hi I'm fostering a German Shepherd mix. He is 5 months old and currently weighs about 25 lb s. He is very smart and playful then he talks in his sleep all night. I have always had Scottish terriers so I do not know a lot about the breed. I look forward to hearing your thoughts.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

The speckles on his feet make me think of blue tick hound


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sugar and Spice.


----------



## MeishasMom (Nov 12, 2021)

He looks a bit similar to my nephews GSD/Cattle Dog cross. Nice looking pup. I would never be able to only foster a cutie like him.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Cinnamon.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

MeishasMom said:


> He looks a bit similar to my nephews GSD/Cattle Dog cross. Nice looking pup. I would never be able to only foster a cutie like him.


That was my first guess too, that there's some Queensland Heeler there. And that's EXACTLY why we don't foster, we'd have oodles and oodles of dogs, wouldn't be able to let them go. 

I had a friend with a personalized license plate: 5150PRN


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

only way to tell for sure is a DNA test. If you plan to keep the little cutie and still want to know, that is the way to go. When I first looked at him the red over his eyes said 'rottie' but those speckled feet are way cute and nothing like a rottweiler. Just love him for what he is, whatever that is.


----------



## ODA564 (Jun 23, 2021)

That is 100% goodest boy ever.


----------



## SFury (7 mo ago)

MeishasMom said:


> He looks a bit similar to my nephews GSD/Cattle Dog cross. Nice looking pup. I would never be able to only foster a cutie like him.


That would be my guess as well. Between the smaller size and the foot coloration that mix would not surprise me.

Although, a DNA test is the only sure way to know. I've seen the results of some DNA tests on reddit, and the results were very surprising.


----------



## Ginger5150 (6 mo ago)

Thank you everyone for your reply. He's a very good puppy I'm just curious as I'm not that experienced with German shepherds. He's going to be a very good dog for another family.


----------

